# I need an idea



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi.I have a K white DX and I have the amazon cover black leather
with hinges.  you know the one that looks like a book.  I love it
and I put two way tape at the back of it to hold in secure...so it doesn't open from the back.

I realized last night that because I sit on the couch alot to read
I would like the kindle propped up a bit.....to put it more of an angle
to read..  

I realize now I should have bought the platform cover....but
I like the one I have and dont want to return it.  
1. i like it
2. it would be a whole hassle to return to post office with the return label

for various reasons....

any ideas on something maybe I could use from the house to prop it up

ideas ideas......

it doesnt have to be propped up like th eplatform cover.......

just something I might have around the house.

you all have good imaginations thought I would post it here....
thanx  Coco


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

if all else fails
i found this
but I really dont want to spend anymore money

is this real leather
says nero leather
http://www.boxwave.com/products/neroleatherverticalflipcase/amazon-kindle-2-nero-leather-vertical-flip-case_3469.htm


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe this won't help, but maybe you can change the orientation of the screen and turn it 90 degrees so that the cover itself can act as a stand. Does that make sense? I do this with my Oberon when I'm reading at the dining room table. Actually, I don't stand it up but I turn the orientation so the "spine" of the cover is at the top and then I lay it on the table. It is angled just enough so that I can read it while eating.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

MINImum  that is a great idea and why the devil did I not think of that.
lol
only trouble with that is I have fonts set bigger so I will get less lines to
the page if I have it on landscape instead of portrait.....not that many
less but a little less.

I will try that..  as like I said dont want the whole hassle of returning it..

did you see the cover I showed... i dont know if it is real leather
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...........

thanx COCO


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Some of our folks have used a pyramid pillow to prop their Kindles on.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanx for showing me this..looks big and bulky
and I wish I could find something on a canadian site
to save on duty and all of that


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Somewhere Leslie has a picture of her DX on one of these pillows.  I'll see if I can find it so you can have a better perspective.  
I forgot you are in Canada.  
deb


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you so much ...
i will wait for the picture..

ya in Canada and the kindle amazon cover I got 
cost me over 96 bucks with shipping duty and exchange rate - the rate
wasnt that much but one never knows from day to day what will happen
coco


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here are pictures with the copy holder I had in my office, as well as the Peeramid pillow. Both work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

the first one you showed makes it stand straight up right...
would it sit on a couch -  

and the other one is it very big....

sorry to be a pest

the pillow one it would be more of a slant wouldnt it

and lets not forget I have the kindle cover on it..  dont want 
to take it off and i have two sideseded tape on the back cover
to secure it..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, I believe you're right.  The pillow would give it more of a slant.  
I'm not sure how it would work with the cover on.  I'd have to let someone answer that who actually owns one of these pillows.  
deb


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thanx Deb.......!!!!

I guess I should have bought the amazon flip to stand in the first place
in leather

but................................. I like the idea of putting it to landscape
but with bigger fonts.. I use less lines to the page.

oh well...


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Several people have said they use this sort of thing:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_13?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=plate+display+stand&sprefix=plate+display&ih=11_2_0_0_0_0_0_0_0_1.141_633&fsc=-1

They are called "display stands" or "display easels". You can find them at craft supply stores. I don't know what you have in Canada, but I assume that there are chains of big crafts stores like the ones we have here. You would need to take your Kindle to the store and try different sizes and configurations to see what works best.

They are very inexpensive.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you ..
I like the link you showed me
I am going to give it  a better look
to see which one would stay on a couch with the kindle and the cover
turned back...

thank you


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried several of the stands at crafts stores for my K2 and they would not work.  The tilt is just not right and the ones I tried were not really sturdy enough.  I had a problem making them work on a level surface.  I don't think they would work at all for a couch.  
I use a squishy pillow to prop my K2 and Sony Touch.  I picked it up at Kmart or Walmart or some other store quite a while ago.
deb


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I need to look ofr a quishy pillow then....  that sounds like a good idea


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I just use a small thin blanket or throw.  Part of it I use to cover up and part I bunch up and prop my kindle on it.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

lol linda lou.. i just was think of that as I looked at the leather couch
my little yorkshire loves blankets. and has an afghan then on it my
husbands old sweater and then two of her pink blankets.  she loves them
all and loves to be cushy... so i could just take the part she is not on
and fold it up and put it there

i am going to try it soon....lol


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two peeramid pillows. I leave one in bed and read it with the oberon cover on and it's fine.  I read on my side so tilt my dx a bit.  It actually worked better with the k2 as the dx is a bit big for the pillow.  Pillow is not really very big.  I leave one near my chair for my ipad and my dx.  I bought them from drugstore.com which is cheaper.  Make sure you search for peeramid though.  Well worth the investment and not too bulky for a couch at all. Maybe a little bulky for a kitchen table if you don't have any room on it.
Paula


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Everyone has different tastes, lol!  I bought a peeramid pillow after seeing people talk about them on here and I absolutely hate it.  I don't like the feel of the fabric, and it holds the Kindle at too straight an angle for proper reading for me.  I wish I'd never wasted my money on one.  It's pretty useless for anything else too, as far as I can figure.

But, some people do love them - just not me.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

it looks bulky but i guess everyone has different tastes and needs
i will check it out
decisions decisions....lol  right


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use mine and LOVE it. (Have 2 of them) As for it looking bulky, not really, you can flip it over when you're not using it:


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

That is so cool


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> I tried several of the stands at crafts stores for my K2 and they would not work. The tilt is just not right and the ones I tried were not really sturdy enough. I had a problem making them work on a level surface. I don't think they would work at all for a couch.
> I use a squishy pillow to prop my K2 and Sony Touch. I picked it up at Kmart or Walmart or some other store quite a while ago.
> deb


That's good information. I've never tried one myself. And I missed the part about the couch.

Never mind!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

The Nero is leather: "This durable leather case protects and neatly stores your Amazon Kindle everyday" -- Nero is just their name for the case, like Platform is M-edge's.

I read in bed every night, with an easel case (the Mivizu Sleek) and it is not a perfect stand for a soft surface, either. But it is good enough (and better, I think, than a book-style case. That is with a K2i not a DX though. 

I too was going to suggest the Peeramid. You have the bigger Kindle and anything that holds it stable-y is going to be somewhat bulky. I love Luv's idea of turning it point-down! then it just looks like a throw pillow. In fact, I now am seriously thinking about one. You can use it for a DTB, too; they feel so heavy once you get used to only holding a Kindle!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

krystalspin - and they sell for so cheap.. the Nero one I showed in a link
now do they stand up like the M-Edge one?

I dont read in bed...just on the couch


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

When reading on the couch and not feeling like holding my Kindle, I use my cat to prop up the Kindle!  Seriously- she likes to get "cozy" with my Kindle, and since she is a "big girl" (20 lb tortie), there is plenty of space to prop up my Kindle!  YMMV of course.... especially if you have a cat that doesn't like to sit like a bump on a log for hours at a time...


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

that is so cute with your cat
my little yorkie only weighs 5 lbs.. so dont think she would like that


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

5 lbs is probably too little!  LOL


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

it is.. and she is so cute
i dont know how to post a photo here or i would show you


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I ust posted a pic of Annabelle in her "kindle position" on the photo board if you want to see what a 20 lb "kindle pillow" looks like- of course, she isn't propping up the Kindle in that pic- I'll have to snap one of those (but when I am reading, I am not thinking about taking pictures!)

Do you have a photobucket or shutterfly type of account? It's really easy to post pics if you have them hosted online somewhere-


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

i will go see
i have image shack
and i think i have photobucket


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Zoe's beautiful!!!


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you!
have a photo of her smiling 
she was 2 years younger....

go see I will post it now she is a beauty


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok i just put two of her smiling
i am proud of her
go see please    she is so cute


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

that smile just totally melted my heart!  I want to hug her!


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww i wish you could...she loves to be cuddled 
when she wants it.. she is a very independent libra lol


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh i want to see and I don't see any pictures nor any link.  I have a yorkie too.  Cali is my second yorkie.  The one in my avatar is Corky.  He went to Rainbow Bridge two years ago.  I just adore yorkies.  So where's the pic?


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I put it in the picture section or photo gallery as it is called 
*The Kindle Boards Photo Gallery *

Cali is such a pretty name.

I am sorry for your loss - :-( 
Corky was so adorable!!!


----------

